# EDC suggestions?



## Carol (Oct 8, 2006)

Looking for an EDC blade.

My current carry is a (borrowed) Spyderco Delica 







What I'm looking for is a good quality folder...big enough to have some heft to it, but still small enough where I can carry it comfortably in my jeans pocket without it poking me hard in the hips or thigh.

The blade must have a name that won't draw the ire of my local constabulary.

I'm considering another Delica, or an Endura --







Or perhaps a Persian --








But I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey Carol,

All of the above are good to start with.  Since I use my EDC everyday to open objects and during the course of work, etc.  My suggestion would be to go to a local dealer and find one that fits your hand nicely and that the opening and closing mechanism works well for you.  Make sure that the blade is quality and do not skimp on the price.  I have and I am guessing here probably around thirty or forty folders.  My favorite one is a little no name brand model I picked up overseas that fits in my hand and is comfortable.  The steel is quality and the cost was how shall we say, reasonable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Do you like the Delicia?  If so that is a pretty good one to continue on with.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2006)

I am also a fan of the CRKT models!  They are pretty good and last awhile to the abuse I do to my folding knives.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 8, 2006)

I'd go with the Delica or Endura (depending on what size you want), only I'd go with a waved version. Here are the links to a waved Delica and Endura so you can see what I'm talking about.

This is a video I shot that shows the "wave" in action.

the audio and video aren't quite in sync with one another but you'll get the idea. The first opening is a draw to forward grip using the thumbhole (the way you'd do it without the wave); then I have a draw to forward grip using the wave; then I do two draws to reverse grip, edge-in using the wave. Then I do two draws to reverse grip, edge-out with my "left-hand" knife to show how it works from a different postion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pK6lOTz1Ebs


If you decide to go with something other than a Spyderco there are plenty of other good knives out there.  As Brian said, CRKT makes some good knives.  Also check Cold Steel, Benchmade, and SOG.  I would personally advise you to stay away from models with a liner-lock.  Others like them but I've had nothing but bad luck with liner locks.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice clip Matt thanks for posting it!


----------



## Flying Crane (Oct 8, 2006)

A friend of mine is a knife dealer, his website is EDCknives.com, you might find something useful there.  He tends to deal in higher-end stuff, but sometimes he has some stuff that is lower priced.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 8, 2006)

All those are great knives.

The CRKT ones are really good prices, take a lot of abuse, and are made with pretty good steel.  

Matt, I understand what you mean about liner locks.  I've had a few bad ones myself.  Maybe try the Cold steel Recons.  Very similar to the "axis" lock of benchmade.  Also that LAWKS thingy on a lot of the CRKT ones are pretty secure.  

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh, and I forgot to mention Kershaw.

Jeff


----------



## Shovel Hook (Oct 8, 2006)

I have nothing but good to say about the Kershaw Leek. Fast as an auto, thin and light and a narrow profile, models available with better than the usual 440c. It's the best I've found for EDC for myself. Got it for my wife (a rainbow finished one, to match a zippo gave her previously) but eventually started carrying it myself.
Had an Endura, the size was great for actual use, but took up a lot of pocket space. I try to stay at 3" or under just to be sure (for legal reasons) and the Leek is the most size efficient knife I've found(I was considering getting a Delica also for public use just to be even more careful, even though the assisted opener is perfectly legal). And the assisted opening is really amazing on it (has a safety lock for keeping it closed, if that tells ya anything). You can get it started with the studs, or a protrusion of the back of the blade that forms a trigger of sorts. Have had an Italian auto for years and is inferior in every way to to this and the Leek is legal on top of it. Be sure to try it out in your search. I don't think you will be disappointed. Very reasonably priced as well. It is perfect for carrying but useful in size. The clip is super strong, I've wore it in dress pants and it still held. You know how when you get a new folder it takes a while to get used to the feel of opening it? On the Leek the first time felt like I had done it 1000 times.

Also had a BM Mini PIKA that I got for under $30 and it was a very good knife, it or the fullsize is like a budget Spyderco. Had a Camillus CUDA EDC that I carried for a while, grip was well shaped but too small and I have tiny hands. Used to get bit by it all the time while opening, I mean like after a year of use. It was a frame liner lock (similar to CRKT K.I.S.S.), didn't look like it would hold up under extreme conditions.
I really hope you handle a Kershaw Leek, I think it might be just what you are looking for. You could also go smaller and get the Scallion, and add the Chive to your keychain. But the thickness and width on the Leek are extremely low profile, yet you still get a satisfying grip. It is light, but has more heft than a knife with synthetic grip. Fit and finish are far beyond what you'd expect on a knife of this price. And come in a wide variety of colors/finishes, plain or partially serrated, even steels (440c is good enough for me), even handle material.
It's my favorite folding knife ever.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 9, 2006)

Shovel Hook said:


> I try to stay at 3" or under just to be sure (for legal reasons)...
> 
> ...(I was considering getting a Delica also for public use just to be even more careful, even though the assisted opener is perfectly legal).


I you actually find out what's legal where you live (from the state statutes, not from word-of-mouth), you can stay within that envelope without having to play the "just to be safe" game.

The Kershaw Leek is nice, but for me, the handle is not big enough for it to function comfortably in "social" situations.


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

whooops - duplicate post


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> I you actually find out what's legal where you live (from the state statutes, not from word-of-mouth), you can stay within that envelope without having to play the "just to be safe" game.
> 
> The Kershaw Leek is nice, but for me, the handle is not big enough for it to function comfortably in "social" situations.


 

Depends on how the local statutes are written.   Massachusetts is clear as mud.  There is a statutory length for the city of Boston, but it is very difficult to determine the way the text of the Mass. General Laws are written.

If the law is foggy, it may be best to write an e-mail to an attorney in one's state that (professionally) is a firearms advocate.


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Hey Carol,
> 
> All of the above are good to start with. Since I use my EDC everyday to open objects and during the course of work, etc. My suggestion would be to go to a local dealer and find one that fits your hand nicely and that the opening and closing mechanism works well for you. Make sure that the blade is quality and do not skimp on the price. I have and I am guessing here probably around thirty or forty folders. My favorite one is a little no name brand model I picked up overseas that fits in my hand and is comfortable. The steel is quality and the cost was how shall we say, reasonable!
> 
> ...


 
I really like the Delica a lot.  It's blade length is legal in neighboring states (the states are really small up here so that is a concern  ) I like the mechanism, the sturdiness, and I've been able to open the blade while wearing winter gloves...which is big plus for this climate.  

The quality is acceptable.  I think it's a decent knife, and sufficient for me, although I definitely do not want to go with anything *lower*. 

Oh my...I'm becoming a knife geek


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I am also a fan of the CRKT models! They are pretty good and last awhile to the abuse I do to my folding knives.


 
I'm going to have to check those out.  I have heard good things about them, but never held them.   It seems that Massachusetts is not particularly fond of knife stores (hmm...wonder why) so I may have to go "over the border" (to NH or Maine) to take a closer look at some of these beauties. 

Road Trip!!!


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Oct 9, 2006)

Welcome to what, I hope, is a life of knife geekyness! The only thing I can add is to go to your local knife store and "play" with a few models. See what works for you, what feels comfortable. Like I said in other forums, choosing a knife is as personal as choosing underwear. Take your time. Also, be ready to spend some good $ for a good knife, but in the end its worth it.


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> I'd go with the Delica or Endura (depending on what size you want), only I'd go with a waved version. Here are the links to a waved Delica and Endura so you can see what I'm talking about.
> 
> This is a video I shot that shows the "wave" in action.
> 
> ...


 
Excellent Video, Matt!

That's an excellent point that you bring up about the liner locks.   My training partner Andy has a small one.  I wasn't that comfortable with the action on it.  Not sure if what I didn't like was a characteristic of that particular knife or liner locks in general.  But...after hearing that a couple of you good folks have had some trouble with it, I think I'm going to stay away for now.

I do have a question though...why would you personallly prefer a Delica or Endura over the Persian?  I look at the guard of the Persian and my perception is that I could get in a better stab.  

Or...is such a design too limiting to the types of grips? 

I'm still very much a noob so any input helps.  Thanks so much.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 9, 2006)

I carry the CRKT M16 EDC (M16-O1K) with the spear point.  I really like it.  It has a very smooth action and the carlson flipper works great!  It also has the lawks locking mechanism.


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

whitedragon_48 said:


> Welcome to what, I hope, is a life of knife geekyness! The only thing I can add is to go to your local knife store and &quot;play&quot; with a few models. See what works for you, what feels comfortable. Like I said in other forums, choosing a knife is as personal as choosing underwear. Take your time. Also, be ready to spend some good $ for a good knife, but in the end its worth it.


 
Thank you soooo much Professor Roman!  :asian:   I really appreciate your feedback as well as that of everyone else.  I appreciate the point about the cost of a good knife, which has been brought up by you and Brian.  Personally I have no qualms with paying decent money for a decent knife, I just want to make sure the value is there for what I'm buying.  And....after buying an EDC my next purchase may be a 2.5" blade that I can legally carry in the city of Boston...ahh, the addiction is starting.


----------



## Carol (Oct 9, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> I carry the CRKT M16 EDC (M16-O1K) with the spear point. I really like it. It has a very smooth action and the carlson flipper works great! It also has the lawks locking mechanism.


 
I think that one is going on the list as well.


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 9, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I think that one is going on the list as well.



It is very light weight. It is a good knife!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 9, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I think that one is going on the list as well.


 
Definately a good knife!


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 9, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> I do have a question though...why would you personallly prefer a Delica or Endura over the Persian? I look at the guard of the Persian and my perception is that I could get in a better stab.
> 
> Or...is such a design too limiting to the types of grips?


I'm sure the Persian is a great knife, I just prefer the other two (I carry Enduras but I have a Delica also) because of my prefered method of gripping the knife.  I like the reverse-grip with the edge facing in, the Persian's handle design is not really conducive to that method.  Even though the Endura and Delica don't have much in the way of a guard, I usually thumb-cap the handle so it's not really an issue.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2006)

The Persian looks interesting!


----------



## whitedragon_48 (Oct 10, 2006)

Ok, the CRKT is a nice knife if you are on a budget, not my preffered EDC. Don't get me wrong, I carry a CRKT M-21 at work because is inexpensive so if I lose or break, oh well. But for EDC I preffer my BM 630 (Benchmade Skirmish). Why? Well, titanium handle/framelock, huge 4.25" S30V blade, nice ergos, etc. CRKT M-16 and M-21 series are good knives but quality is somewhat inconsistent. I got lucky with mine. I've heard complaints of blades closing on a light tap from a spine whack test, very soft steel (I dulled mine a little when the blade tip hit an eggshell while cutting a bag open) blades not centered when closed, among others. Also, the M16 with Zytel handles come in AUS-6 a cheaper and softer steel, comparable to 440A (but with a bit of vanadium, I believe, for wear resistance) which is nice for display knives but not for hard-use ones. The "upper" class of M16 and M21s have AUS-8 steel blades, not bad, but not great. VG-10, S30V, 134CM, ATS34 or even 440C are good choices for a blade.


----------



## Shovel Hook (Oct 10, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> I you actually find out what's legal where you live (from the state statutes, not from word-of-mouth), you can stay within that envelope without having to play the "just to be safe" game.


 
True, but at the same time, an LEO could arrest you for something that is legal. Different officers in my area have told me they would arrest someone for having a Spyderco Police (like she was carrying)(this was in the late 90's), another said "any" folder was alright. Many seem to think anything with a blade the length or less of the user's thumb is acceptable. I have learned to never admit to it being carried for self defense in any case. Perhaps those were differences in city laws. But while you could be acquitted later, getting arrested for anything is really expensive, and the timing could cost you your job. The Leek could be an officer's idea of a switchblade and I do recall a kid in MI being prosecuted for some Kershaw Onion model assisted opener. The outcome I don't know, but I'm going to try to make my EDC something unquestionably within the law just to avoid any trouble. I'm thinking the Delica in either Zytel (for weight) or Steel (more durable, classy and tough looking), PE or PS would be nice, excellent quality for the price (40. on ebay).
Has anyone seen the gunvideo.com dvd, "Little Knives...Big Trouble"? It's all about the use of blades in the Delica size range. I'm sure I'll get it (and/or Advanced Folding Knife Techniques) eventually, their releases look very interesting but cost a lot for a dvd. I would also like to check out "Surviving Edged Weapons", have heard for years how good that one is. I love instructionals.


----------



## KenpoTex (Oct 11, 2006)

Shovel Hook said:


> True, but at the same time, an LEO could arrest you for something that is legal. Different officers in my area have told me they would arrest someone for having a Spyderco Police (like she was carrying)(this was in the late 90's), another said "any" folder was alright. Many seem to think anything with a blade the length or less of the user's thumb is acceptable.


 Sadly, many officers are not sure exactly what the weapons laws are in their jurisdictions. In other cases, they may be "bluffing" you. I've heard stories about officers who confiscated knives that were legal and got away with it because the person with the knife didn't really know the laws either. "Sir this knife is illegal but I won't arrest you this time, just give me the knife and don't carry one like this again" (does anyone believe that the knife ended up in a weapons locker instead of the officer's pocket?). I'm not saying that all officers who give people hassles about legal knives do so with less than honorable intentions, as I said, I've spoken to many who don't really know what is and isn't legal.

This is why I am very familiar with the laws in my area, to the point that I can give the chapter and paragraph number of the appropriate statute. I also carry a copy of the relevent laws in my vehicle. If an officer tried something like this, he/she would have an argument on their hands. I've actually had conversations with different LEO's who admit that they will try to bluff someone (on various issues) but that if the person demonstrates a knowledge of the law, they'll kinda back off.

Everyone has to make their own choice as to how they'll handle, this situation. If I lived in "occupied territory" (Cali, Mass, NY, etc.) I _might_ take a slightly different approach. On the other hand, if you know what you're talking about, the officer probably isn't going to want to risk an unlawful-arrest lawsuit. 

Missouri law says 4", I'm not going to limit myself to a 3" blade "just to be safe," I'll carry the 4" blade and be prepared to demonstrate my knowledge of the law if I ever get bothered. (of course, with a CCW I can carry any knife execept an auto or a bali)


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

whitedragon_48 said:


> Ok, the CRKT is a nice knife if you are on a budget, not my preffered EDC. Don't get me wrong, I carry a CRKT M-21 at work because is inexpensive so if I lose or break, oh well. But for EDC I preffer my BM 630 (Benchmade Skirmish). Why? Well, titanium handle/framelock, huge 4.25" S30V blade, nice ergos, etc. CRKT M-16 and M-21 series are good knives but quality is somewhat inconsistent. I got lucky with mine. I've heard complaints of blades closing on a light tap from a spine whack test, very soft steel (I dulled mine a little when the blade tip hit an eggshell while cutting a bag open) blades not centered when closed, among others. Also, the M16 with Zytel handles come in AUS-6 a cheaper and softer steel, comparable to 440A (but with a bit of vanadium, I believe, for wear resistance) which is nice for display knives but not for hard-use ones. The "upper" class of M16 and M21s have AUS-8 steel blades, not bad, but not great. VG-10, S30V, 134CM, ATS34 or even 440C are good choices for a blade.


Now I prefer AUS-8 to 440c.  Admitedly, it doesn't hold an edge as long, but I find it a lot easier to sharpen.  The AUS-6 I don't really care for either.

Jeff


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 11, 2006)

kenpotex said:


> Sadly, many officers are not sure exactly what the weapons laws are in their jurisdictions. In other cases, they may be "bluffing" you. I've heard stories about officers who confiscated knives that were legal and got away with it because the person with the knife didn't really know the laws either. "Sir this knife is illegal but I won't arrest you this time, just give me the knife and don't carry one like this again" (does anyone believe that the knife ended up in a weapons locker instead of the officer's pocket?). I'm not saying that all officers who give people hassles about legal knives do so with less than honorable intentions, as I said, I've spoken to many who don't really know what is and isn't legal.
> 
> This is why I am very familiar with the laws in my area, to the point that I can give the chapter and paragraph number of the appropriate statute. I also carry a copy of the relevent laws in my vehicle. If an officer tried something like this, he/she would have an argument on their hands. I've actually had conversations with different LEO's who admit that they will try to bluff someone (on various issues) but that if the person demonstrates a knowledge of the law, they'll kinda back off.
> 
> ...


Great advice here.  I have worked with, and now just train with a lot of the local LEO's.  None of them knew the laws about this.  They were actually surprised when I first told them and then showed them.  Keep up on your state and municipal laws on this.

Jeff


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Great advice here. I have worked with, and now just train with a lot of the local LEO's. None of them knew the laws about this. They were actually surprised when I first told them and then showed them. Keep up on your state and municipal laws on this.
> 
> Jeff


 
I read one suggestion on the web that was keeping a hardcopy of your state or municipal statutes with you, and if you run in to a carry issue...to calmly show a copy of the statute in question.  Logically that makes sense to me, I'm not sure how advisable that is to actually do.


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2006)

whitedragon_48 said:


> Ok, the CRKT is a nice knife if you are on a budget, not my preffered EDC. Don't get me wrong, I carry a CRKT M-21 at work because is inexpensive so if I lose or break, oh well. But for EDC I preffer my BM 630 (Benchmade Skirmish). Why? Well, titanium handle/framelock, huge 4.25" S30V blade, nice ergos, etc. CRKT M-16 and M-21 series are good knives but quality is somewhat inconsistent. I got lucky with mine. I've heard complaints of blades closing on a light tap from a spine whack test, very soft steel (I dulled mine a little when the blade tip hit an eggshell while cutting a bag open) blades not centered when closed, among others. Also, the M16 with Zytel handles come in AUS-6 a cheaper and softer steel, comparable to 440A (but with a bit of vanadium, I believe, for wear resistance) which is nice for display knives but not for hard-use ones.


 
That sure is a sweet knife.   May be a little much for me in terms of size and appearance, but it sure looks like a beauty to own.

At the moment at least I don't think I'll be looking at the mid-300's price point.  I hope to apply for a License to Carry before too long and my attorney will need his pound of flesh for that.   Dang Massachusetts.

The "upper" class of M16 and M21s have AUS-8 steel blades, not bad, but not great. VG-10, S30V, 134CM, ATS34 or even 440C are good choices for a blade.[/quote]

That is awesome info


----------



## Bigshadow (Oct 11, 2006)

whitedragon_48 said:


> But for EDC I preffer my BM 630 (Benchmade Skirmish).



I have heard alot of good things about the Benchmade, just it was out of my price range.



whitedragon_48 said:


> CRKT M-16 and M-21 series are good knives but quality is somewhat inconsistent. I got lucky with mine. I've heard complaints of blades closing on a light tap from a spine whack test, very soft steel (I dulled mine a little when the blade tip hit an eggshell while cutting a bag open) blades not centered when closed, among others.



My experience with my M-16 has been good.  I have tried to close it with the locking mechanism in place, it won't.  I have cut with it quite a bit and only recently has it become a little dull.  I have to sharpen it now.  Also, I just checked and my blade is centered when closed.




whitedragon_48 said:


> Also, the M16 with Zytel handles come in AUS-6 a cheaper and softer steel, comparable to 440A (but with a bit of vanadium, I believe, for wear resistance) which is nice for display knives but not for hard-use ones.



I would NOT recommend the Zytel handled knives to anyone.


----------

